# What am i looking for? Due march 14



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I am new to kidding and this is my first time. My doe is due the 14th (Thursday). She is separated and I am ready for her to kid! But what am I looking for? I don't know we're the Ligs are or what they feel like. She isn't laying down an getting up a lot an she ate her food tonight. Any advice? I'm kinda nervous


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Let her have her food if she wants. Check out fiasco farm site she has a pretty good detailed section. If you have another goat who isn't bred compare her to the bred doe to help get a feel for the ligaments. Remember all goats are different but as a general rule of thumb, the udder will fill and get tight (sometimes just before sometimes 12-24 hrs). Ligaments usually with in 24 hrs sometimes 12. 
Have a birthing kit ready- a vet's number on hand, lots of towels, some iodine or betadine to dip the umbilical cord, clip your fingernails in case you have to go in, some lube in case you need to go in. Breath!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You have a window of a few days or so. Just relax. I know it's hard. But relax.
Im no good at ligs at all.
I watch for tight shiney udder & amber goo.
When she finally lays down & sticks a rear leg straight out she is going for it. But some deliver standing up so that wont help you.


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh you have the Pi due date too! What kind of goat is she? I'm a Newby but I've also heard that the tight shinny udder is the best predictor of the day...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We had a doe who was due on the 14th kid this evening with triplets!  

Like the others said... I watch the udder. All of our does this year filled their udders the evening before kidding.  If it feels full and almost hard, or solid, then probably expect kids within 18 hours.  Another thing that most of our does did this year was soft talk or baby talk 2-3 hours before kidding. Some will walk around searching as if they lost something while talking softly. That is a huge sign that the kid's arrival will be soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree and it will be OK.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> We had a doe who was due on the 14th kid this evening with triplets!
> 
> Like the others said... I watch the udder. All of our does this year filled their udders the evening before kidding.  If it feels full and almost hard, or solid, then probably expect kids within 18 hours.  Another thing that most of our does did this year was soft talk or baby talk 2-3 hours before kidding. Some will walk around searching as if they lost something while talking softly. That is a huge sign that the kid's arrival will be soon.


What day was she on when she kidded? I was going by the date the previous owner told me and when I checked the calendar tomorrow ( the 14th) is only day 145. She is a boer doe. Do boers usually kid around day 145 or 150 ish? Now that I know I might have to wait longer i am so impatient!!!! Come on dappled babies!

Thank you guys for all your help I really appreciate it.

What should I have on hand when she is kidding. Right now I have triodine 7 to dip the cord, jump start gel and nutri drench. And I have little pee pads to set the babies on because I was told it was a good idea. Should I have ob gloves and lube? Anything else?? Thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're very welcome!!  

Oooh! She's a dappled Boer? Awesome!! Do you have any pictures by chance?? I'd LOVE to see her and cheer her on with you!!  It she bred to a boer buck and what color is he? 

Addy was on day 147 when she kidded triplets. Our other doe Cosmo also kidded on 147 with triplets. Star kidded on 150 with big twins and Poli kidded on 151 with big twins.  They are all boers... 

It sounds like you are well supplied for kidding! We usually have some towels with us to clean their heads off and make sure they can breath... Other than that I think you have a good supply of things.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She's not dappled (but I wish she was!) she is a light red doe with white hairs mixed in on her head and ears.. Kinda like a roam I guess. And she was bred to a dappled buck. I know the chances are small but I'm still hoping for dappled or spotted kids! 

I am also going to pick up a traditional doeling with white spots on her back and head and a red white white spots wether tomorrow from sugar creeks farm. Both come from a dappled buck named kaboom. And I am getting a doe named dahlia, she can be seen on his junior does page. She is registered 50.% but she's around 75%. She's black with some white spots and she's being bred to a chocolate dappled boer buck named flash. I am really hoping for dappled babies from them! She'll be due in September. 

Ill get some pics of the red doe that's due later today.

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow Matt! That is awesome! Kaboom's sire came from WA state from the same breeder our paint buck Teflon is from! What cool colored bucks those 2 are! I'm excited for you in your dappled boer endeavor! 

I think it is very likely you will get spots/dapples from that pairing.  It seems to me dappled bucks almost always have dappled kids, especially bred to red or colored does. So hoping she'll have spots/dapples for you! 

Dahlia is gorgeous!! Congrats on your purchase! 

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are things going? I have had goats as far as day 167. It was a hand breeding so I knew the date for sure. I even double checked the due date like 100 times to make sure I could count.

 OB gloves and Lube is always a great idea. IF you have to use them please use lots of lube, you can never use to much but can do damage if it is not enough. I would also have Molasses on hand to give mom Molasses water for after she kids. It will give her energy and encourage her to drink and that helps the milk production. 

 I would also have lots of clean towels ready just so you can help dry them off if needed; sometimes all I do is wipe the face off and let mom do the rest. I nasal aspirator is also a good idea if you can get one. It is amazing much junk you can get out of their nose and mouth,


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Well she's been locked up because I am not always home and I didn't want the door open and the breeze coming in if she had them while I wasn't there. 
I just let her out today with my other pregnant doe due April 14th. 

This my first year kidding so I don't really have experience with what to look/feel for. Like ligaments. What do they feel like?

Her udder is firmish but not hard and she has been eating all her food


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've heard that if you feed them hay late, they won't kid during the night. Not sure that works however. lol.

There is a "stickey" here on checking for ligaments. It's a downward motion to feel for them (not a circular one around tailhead). The area on her back, near her tail will "rise up", that is the kid moving into position. Udder will be suddenly bigger and shiny. You want to see discharge, when it's amber color she's ready to "rock and roll". Her attitude may change, she may be "clingy" to you. But, she will separate herself from the herd. She will make a nest and work to make it perfect. up/down etc. Watch the time when she begins to push, she should produce a kid within, 30 minutes or so. If it goes much more then that, GO IN, you need to know what the hold up is. If you feel (see) 2 feet and a nose, great. Just the head? Needs help, but you can still get it out (I got a kid stuck once trying to push it back to get feet, vet said "get you fingers behind the ears and you can pull it out). Butt? You have to push in and find feet, get out quickly. Back feet? Again, get it out quickly, you may have to help dialate the cervix!

Go to the older posts and read them, watch birth videos (you can find many on youtube or at www.fiascofarm.com). Even the "bad" ones. You must be able to spot a problem that you feel you are unable to correct, quickly, and get her to the vet. And, remember, it's often better for you to take her to the vet then to wait for him to get to you, just pack her up and off you go. 95% of births are easy and everybody lives, that other 5% are almost always a "life or death" struggle, my vet said she'd save more kids if folks would call her in earlier.

Ok, you should be sufficiently "freaked out" now, lol. Good luck, we'll pray for a safe successful kidding for you!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I left for work yesterday at 730 and before I left I checked on her. She was showing no signs so I just locked her up and I don't turn the heat lamp on. I was gone for an hour and when I got back she had twins! They were already dried off and standing.

I have a paint doe and a light red buck with a white spot on his forehead. And they both have frosted ears! 

At first I tried milking her and nothing was coming out so I called my mentor and she said get the powdered colostrum from the house and bottled feed. Then she told me they might not make it! That's when I started to panic alittle. Then I called my agriscience teacher (I am 16) since she lives 5 minutes from me and we are pretty close since I work for her so she was on her way.

I went back out and kept trying to milk her and finally it started coming out. She Had little plugs. So then I am holding the doeling up there and she's sucking on everything but the teat and the buckling was suckling on my chin and the mom with licking my hair! Then my Agriscience teacher came over and Milked my doe and we used a syringe and they started drinking it right out of the syringe and then they started to get a hang of drinking from the mother around 11:30.

Now I have two new healthy kids!

Ill get some pics when it gets lighter


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!  Yep, sometimes the milk can be really hard to get out if the plugs are still in.  It sounds like you did good though! 

Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is the doe!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbairrogers (Feb 23, 2013)

They're beautiful!! I'm waiting on mine. Purchased a bred Nubian doe a month ago. No due date given as she didn't know. Just that she reunited the herd on Oct 1st! So could be any time between now and June!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! Here is the buck


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

How cute!!! Congratulations on your new babies!!


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

Is your doeling warming herself in front of a heater? Or mastiff pups look just like that after they tumble inside from playing in the snow! We had one who would practically climb inside the fireplace =)


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

HonestOmnivore said:


> Is your doeling warming herself in front of a heater? Or mastiff pups look just like that after they tumble inside from playing in the snow! We had one who would practically climb inside the fireplace =)


She is! It is so funny to watch her! She stands there and puts her head on top of it and looks so comfortable!


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------

